# Gentoo su hd usb[stavolta: SOLVED!!!!]

## Tigerwalk

Salve a tutti!

vorrei chiedervi se è possibile installare Gentoo su un hd esterno oppure se questo rende l'installazione più problematica e meno "sicura" per un neofita.

Grazie!Last edited by Tigerwalk on Wed May 30, 2007 9:54 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Peach

non trovo nessun problema

le uniche cose che potrebbero presentare problemi sono:

1) il BIOS consente il boot da usb?

2) dovrai prestare PARTICOLARE attenzione alla configurazione del kernel e ricordarti di compilare come statici alcuni moduli relativi ai dispositivi scsi e usb.

per il resto nn presta problemi

se sei TANTO neofita, ti consiglio di approfondire tutti gli aspetti che non capisci dell'installazione

magari prendi in considerazione gli appunti di informatica libera.

----------

## Tigerwalk

ok, tnks, volevo solo essere sicuro di poterlo fare! Approfondirò comunque prima il problema e poi proverò!

----------

## magowiz

come ha già detto Peach devi includere staticamente nel kernel alcune cose , fondamentalmente :

usb-storage

la parte relativa al filesystem che scegli di adottare sul disco usb.

----------

## Tigerwalk

salve!

Ieri ho installato sull'hd esterno. Non ho avuto nessun problema, al riavvio ho configurato il grub che già avevo nell'MBR e gentoo è partita. Sono un po' sconcertato perchè non sapendo se e quando chrootare o compilare il kernel, ho lasciato fare all'installazione semplicemente rispondendo alle sue domande. Volevo configurare la connessione eth0 che al momento dell'install era funzionante. Ho creato il ln -s ad eth0 in init.d, ho dato config_eth0=( "dhcp" ) ma non sono riuscito a farla partire! Ho pensato che durante l'install ho sbagliato qualcosa. Ho disinstallato e mi accingo a riprovarci. Ora, volevo chiedervi; l'installazione va fatta tutta seguendo i passaggi paro paro, oppure ad un certo punto bisogna fare il chroot oppure compilare il kernel? La documentazione spiega come fare queste cose, ma non ho capito quando vanno fatte. Potreste per cortesia illuminarmi circa i tempi delle cose di cui sopra?

Grazie!

----------

## magowiz

puoi postare subito dopo l'installazione il file /etc/conf.d/net ?

----------

## Tigerwalk

ok, reinstallo! il problema è che non avendo la connessione attiva devo copiarlo a mano e dopo il riavvio con sabayon postarlo.... pazienza e nel mentre... grazie per l'interessamento!

[EDIT]: dopo l'installazione posso postare /etc/conf.d/net sfruttando la connessione da live? come?

----------

## Tigerwalk

dopo vari tentativi andati male, finalmente ho reinstallato. Adesso ho la mia gentoo base! Credo che questo sia il momento per fare il chroot e configurare e compilare (o sbaglio?)

posto come richiesto il mio /etc/conf.d/net

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0=""
```

se siete così gentili nello spiegarmi come configurare la eth0 poi con portage ed il kernel vedrò di arrangiarmi il più possibile da solo!

----------

## magowiz

prova a sostituire quello che c'è scritto con :

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

----------

## Peach

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> dopo vari tentativi andati male, finalmente ho reinstallato. Adesso ho la mia gentoo base!

 

scusa ma stai installando gentoo o sabayon? che intendi per "Adesso ho la  mia gentoo base" ?

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> Credo che questo sia il momento per fare il chroot e configurare e compilare (o sbaglio?)

 

se tu stessi installando una gentoo da livecd e non hai ancora fatto un chroot significherebbe che non hai ancora installato nulla... e non hai letto l'handbook....

potresti essere più esplicito?

soprattutto è fondamentale che tu spieghi se stai installando Sabayon o Gentoo, meglio ancora nel titolo del thread (qualcosa tipo "Sabayon su disco usb")

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   dopo vari tentativi andati male, finalmente ho reinstallato. Adesso ho la mia gentoo base! 
> 
> scusa ma stai installando gentoo o sabayon? che intendi per "Adesso ho la  mia gentoo base" ?
> 
>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   Credo che questo sia il momento per fare il chroot e configurare e compilare (o sbaglio?) 
> ...

 

Forse sono stato poco chiaro!

Sabayon l'ho già installata sull'hd interno!

Ho installato Gentoo da live cd 2007.0, visto che ho una sc. ATI ho dovuto modificare l'xorg.conf al volo per accedere al desktop.

Ho aperto una console ed ho digitato installer-dialog

Partita l'installazione ho seguito le varie schermate (networkless)

Alla fine mi è stato chiesto di riavviare.

Ho configurato il grub che già avevo (win e sabayon) aggiungendo la voce per gentoo e parte il s.o. come se fosse da live cd, osiia con tutte le funzionalità di base (tranne che la conness. eth0)

Stamattina ho avviato Sabayon, ho fatto il chroot ho seguito la documentazione che ho avuto cura di scaricare e far stampare in tipografia qualche giorno fa ed ho fatto l'emerge --sync, scaricato portage e gentoo-sources ed altre cosette. Ho configurato l'eth0 seguendo quello che è scritto ma non ci riesco!

Ho già parlato dello sconcerto quando ho visto andare avanti l'installazione fino alla richiesta di riavvio senza dover intervenire per chrootare o fare altre cose! E non dico di avere fatto tutto bene. Chiedo di sapere dove ho sbagliato!

Il titolo del post mi sembra corretto come mi sembra corretto utilizzare un O.S. che conosco per cercare di imparare ad utilizzarne un altro che reputo molto istruttivo per chi vuole capire qualcosa di Linux!!!

----------

## Tigerwalk

ho disinstallato di nuovo Gentoo 2007.0 e sto provando con Gentoo 2006.1. L'installazione ha partizionato, mi ha chiesto la timezone, mi ha fatto scegliere alcuni servizi da avviare alla partenza, la passw di root e l'aggiunta di un utente comune. Ancora alcuni pacchetti da installare ed adesso sta per completare l'installazione.

Per favore, è così che deve andare? Mi chiederà di riavviare credo. Devo riavviare con il CD inserito e quindi fare il chroot oppure diversamente?

E' questo fondamentalmente che non ho capito. Credevo che il chroot venisse richiesto ma vedo che non è così. Mi aiutate a capire per cortesia?

Grazie!

----------

## Onip

Io ti consiglierei di lasciar perdere l'installer automatico, è ancora un progetto giovane e presenta (come puoi vedere) ancora dei problemi.

Piuttosto puoi seguire la via classica di installare gentoo: un po' più lunghetta ed impegnativa, ma più sicura.

Buon'Installazione

----------

## djinnZ

consiglio: usa initrd e metti in fstab e real_root= il device per nome di partizione (/dev/disk/by-label/vattelappesca) invece di /dev/sd?.

----------

## Tigerwalk

Grazie ragazzi, sto facendo l'installazione testuale e comincio a capire qualcosina. sto scaricando lo stage 3. A proposito, visto che sono partito con Gentoo 2006.1 non è che ci sono problemi a scaricare lo stage3 del 2007.0?

[EDIT]> ho scaricato lo stage 3 con links * mi ha detto ok ma nella directory /mnt/gentoo non trovo il file scaricato. Dove lo cerco....

----------

## Peach

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> visto che sono partito con Gentoo 2006.1 non è che ci sono problemi a scaricare lo stage3 del 2007.0?

 

nessun problema. la versione del livecd è relativa alla versione dei vari programmi usati per il livecd.

lo stage servirà al tuo sistema. 2007.0 è il più recente quindi super ok.

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> [EDIT]> ho scaricato lo stage 3 con links * mi ha detto ok ma nella directory /mnt/gentoo non trovo il file scaricato. Dove lo cerco....

 

lo trovi nella directory in cui hai lanciato links (a meno che tu non gli abbia specificato un percorso diverso.

----------

## Tigerwalk

Grazie per i consigli. Comunque sto seguendo l'installazione testuale dall'interno di Sabayon. Ho aperto una console da root, ho perparato l'hd esterno con fdisk, facendo 3 partizioni (boot=100MB, swap=512MB e root=30GB), ho montato boot e root in /gentoo/boot e /gentoo rispettivamente, ho inizializzato e attivato lo swap. Ho scaricato lo stage3 2007, ed il portage latest e li ho decompressi, ho seguito la doc per la config. di make.conf etc. . Ho scaricato i gentoo-sources e li sto compilando con genkernel per evitare casini. Quando finirò la procedura e riavvierò, mi troverò credo ancora con un avvio testuale. Volevo chiedervi se potevo configurare il server grafico sempre chrootando da Sabayon per semplificarmi le procedure oppure se questo non è possibile.

Grazie per la vostra pazienza ed assistenza!

p.s.: ovviamente avvertitemi se sto facendo c****te!

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> consiglio: usa initrd e metti in fstab e real_root= il device per nome di partizione (/dev/disk/by-label/vattelappesca) invece di /dev/sd?.

 

sto avendo proprio un problema legato al fatto che sdb4 secondo lui non è una partizione di root valida. Il problema è che la partizione non ha una label, si chiama sdb4....

Ho provato con genkernel e quindi con il conseguente grub ma... root device is unspecified or not detected.

Ho compilato a mano e riconfigurato il grub ma ....kernel panic sdb4 not a valid root device .....block 00

(sempre seguendo passo passo l'handbook)

Che posso fare??

----------

## Peach

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   consiglio: usa initrd e metti in fstab e real_root= il device per nome di partizione (/dev/disk/by-label/vattelappesca) invece di /dev/sd?. 
> 
> sto avendo proprio un problema legato al fatto che sdb4 secondo lui non è una partizione di root valida. Il problema è che la partizione non ha una label, si chiama sdb4....
> 
> Ho provato con genkernel e quindi con il conseguente grub ma... root device is unspecified or not detected.
> ...

 

come dicevamo sopra: i moduli usb/scsi sono builtin ?

----------

## Tigerwalk

@Peach:

ho ricompilato a mano il kernel controllando che i moduli per l'usb fossero built-in, adesso al riavvio succede:

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "sdb4" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - non syncing: VFS : unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
```

non so se c'è qualche altro modulo da aggiungere.

Nel frattempo posto qualche cosina che può servire per l'aiuto!

```
grub.conf:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd1,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.20-r8

root (hd1,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sdb4
```

```
/etc/fstab:

/dev/sdb2               /boot           ext2    defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/sdb4               /               ext3    noatime                 1 1

/dev/sdb3               swap            swap    defaults,sw             0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto    noauto,user,ro          0 0

proc                    /proc           proc    nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

```
tabella partizioni /dev/sdb:

Disk /dev/sdb: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *           2       10769    86493960    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/sdb2   *       10770       10782      104422+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb3           10783       10847      522112+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb4           10848       14593    30089745   83  Linux
```

sdb1=dati ; sdb2=boot ; sdb3=swap ; sdb4=root

se può servire qualche altra notizia fatemelo sapere e grazie sempre!

----------

## djinnZ

ti ripeto il consiglio, imposta le label, usa il ramdisk (genkernel) e gestisci tutto con real_root=/dev/disk/by-label/miaroot ad esempio.

visto che è ext3 ti basta usare tune2fs -L mialabel /dev/sdb4 o e2label.

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ti ripeto il consiglio, imposta le label, usa il ramdisk (genkernel) e gestisci tutto con real_root=/dev/disk/by-label/miaroot ad esempio.
> 
> visto che è ext3 ti basta usare tune2fs -L mialabel /dev/sdb4 o e2label.

 

E' PARTITO!!!

Ho fatto come dicevi, ha impostato una label per /root, l'ho messa in fstab e grub e dopo vari tentativi andati male, ho trovato una configurazione del grub.conf che mi ha fatto partire Gentoo. La prima volta con flubox ma già al riavvio, mi è partito kdm e quindi kde che avevo già compilato in chroot. Ricevo diversi messaggi d'errore dal kernel che dovrò sistemare ma al momento va bene così!

Finchè non attiverò la connessione sfrutterò il chroot attraverso Sabayon per compilare e configurare i programmi (in modo da sfruttare l'handbook in linea).

Grazie!

----------

